# Deadly December - Discussion Thread



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're 4-13. 

And what's next? 

Mon, Dec 3 @ Denver 
Wed, Dec 5 @ Sacramento 
Fri, Dec 7 @ Utah 
Sun, Dec 9 @ LA Clippers 
Mon, Dec 10 @ Portland 
Wed, Dec 12 vs Brooklyn 
Fri, Dec 14 vs Dallas 
Sun, Dec 16 vs Houston 
Tue, Dec 18 @ Cleveland 
Wed, Dec 19 vs Detroit 
Fri, Dec 21 vs Orlando 
Wed, Dec 26 @ San Antonio 
Fri, Dec 28 @ New Orleans 
Sat, Dec 29 @ Orlando 

Oh lawdy lawd, this month is going to be brutal.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh and I hope you folks don't mind the month long format I've went with, it's looking like a busy month for me, so I figured I would throw these all together.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> We're 4-13.
> 
> And what's next?
> 
> ...


the only probable wins here are sac, detroit, orlando, and new orleans. dallas and houston could be won but not likely. this team matches up well against brooklyn. in any case, even though this is a tough schedule i see the raps getting 4-5 wins, which is on pace with what they're doing now.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

~~groan ~~ even my usual optimism is being challenged here <sigh>
Go Raptors Go!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

6-8


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

this is not going to be good. Can't the raps just get a new GM and stop drafting Europeans. Although I do like Jonas. It's just Bargnani needs to go...and while they're at it get a shooting guard who can actually shoot well and defend.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DeMar should have pushed the rock up court for Lowry to get that final shot.

Good game.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*sighs* gotta tread water till Jan


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

watching the sacremento game. can't believe colangelo thought mcguire could replace james johnson. he's killing us in the second quarter. landry hasn't exactly panned out either.

on the other hand, lowry looks pretty good. very active. good pickup.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Great Technical on DeMar !!! Perfect time to show that emotion and frustration with the refs. He's been getting hacked in every game and not getting calls so it's about time he shows the refs and the league he's been getting short changed. That alone can make the difference for us down the stretch !!!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow ... Pietrus really showing his worth tonight ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It was another tough gritty game... that we lost

We need to break that cycle, I just don't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Boy am I glad I missed this beating .... man just looking at the score and I know what happened. YUCK!!
I'm sure you've all seen it but this Chisholm article says it all :-( 

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=411105

We're in deep, deep trouble ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah. Horrible. 

We are in such a bad position right now.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Sad to be this early into the season and im already hitting the panic button


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do the Raptors have their pick this year? Or is it given up?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

It was given up :-(
There's nothing good coming outta this ...


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Except maybe a trade of Bargs and a few other role players for a decent roster.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> Except maybe a trade of Bargs and a few other role players for a decent roster.


This disaster of a season may be salvaged by all of the pressure it is putting on BC to move Bargnani and Calderon.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Tonight looks like it will be fun. 

No Lowry, Bargnani or Kleiza. We may actually win


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Keep JV, Davis, DeMar, Ross and scrap the rest. 
Hey we'll pay you to take that shitty chucker Lucas. Man I dislike that monkey...
Why do we have to be plagued with this team. What've we done ??? What've they done to deserve this??


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Wade County said:


> Do the Raptors have their pick this year? Or is it given up?


The pick was traded with top 3 protection. So hopefully we get to keep it


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

ozzzymandius said:


> Keep JV, Davis, DeMar, Ross and scrap the rest.
> Hey we'll pay you to take that shitty chucker Lucas. Man I dislike that monkey...
> Why do we have to be plagued with this team. What've we done ??? What've they done to deserve this??


Lowry should be kept around as well. We've seen what he can do while healthy.

What have we done? we have BC as a GM who refuses to give up on Bustnani. We also traded away Hibbert for Jermaine O'Neal smh. Along with previous GM'S ruining our franchise with the most retarded trades in the history of the NBA.

The only hope we have, is that BC trades Bargs and Caldy for a quality SF and hope we keep our top 3 pick. But I have a feeling we keep Bargs and we end up with the 4th overal pick and losing it because of the Lowry trade.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

AllRim said:


> The pick was traded with top 3 protection. So hopefully we get to keep it


I rather give it up this year draft class is projected to be pretty weak seems like if your gonna tank 2014 is the year to it


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We were killing it with defensive stops early on. Stretched out to a 12 point lead. Val gets subbed out. We end the quarter down. 

Smh. ****ing Casey.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Did the Raps just swag out in the second? 

Ross is looking really good. Hopefully these past couple games will see him get more minutes going forward, I love what he does.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

9 blocks in the first half, nice work by the Raptors inside. 

Ed Davis with a nice one on Lin just.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Really impressed with Ed Davis so far. 7 points all in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

To be fair, Calderon is putting them on a platter for him. He's having a great game up against Lin.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Davis plays so hard. All the time.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice to have AA back.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Well played game all around !!!
Soooo apparently we now know what the problem is .. and how to fix it ...
GET RID OF BARGS!! Aparently the whole dang team works much better without him.
Sooo ...... who wants him !


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Don't look know, but we're strreeeeaaaaaking!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

And with Clevland, Detroit and Orlanda coming up what a perfect time to find our stride and get some confidence going. We should be able to extend our little streak by one or two games and steal out a few more wins in the next upcoming games. 
Let's see what happens!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya what a difference without Bargs. And how is no one talking about Jose's triple double? Good for him. Alan Anderson activated his clutch 3 point shooting that game. Those 3's in the 4th saved that game. Actually like watching this team again.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I really like Calderon. He and Lowry are far too good to be playing split minutes. 



> Jose Calderon has been outstanding for the Toronto Raptors over their past two games, correcting course on what had been a disappointing season to date.
> 
> “I made up my mind, I want to be the guy, I’m here, this is my team,” said Calderon.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

He is the definition of a class act. 

His lack of defense has been hidden with capable defenders at the 4 and 5 spots these last 2 games. The way he is able to get everybody involved on offense is absolutely amazing. 

I'd hate to see him go, but in these past 2 games he has upped is value a lot and hopefully he gets packaged with Bargs to bring in even better talent. There are lots of teams that would be improved with Caldy running the point.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Do the Raptors have their pick this year? Or is it given up?


Although the Raptors pick is top-3 and 15-30 protected, it might be better to give it to the Thunder this season lest we lose our chance at Wiggins next season. I mean, Cleveland got LeBron, the Bulls got Rose...

Edit: I guess if he's #1 overall we won't lose our chance since we still have protection.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Damn good game  !!!
I've always been high on Calderon and always thought him to be under appreciated so very glad to see him getting some props after a well played game. 
I also like how the sets Casey's been calling out of a timeout have been getting better in the last few games. Maybe he heard me a few weeks ago or maybe the players are just executing better. Either way though... It seems to be working 

Now let's bring on the Pistons!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Alan Anderson FTW!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Calderon with 9 assists after 1 quarter. Holy **** I love this guy for my fantasy team.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Caldy!! Give him the MAX!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Calderon should be the new starter with both Lawry and Bargs coming off the bench. 
Crazzzzy production from him over the last few games. But we shouldn't be surprised. We brought in so many point guards over the years to replace him and he's managed to outplay and outshine them all. From Rafer Alston, Mike James, Jarred Jack, Jeryd Bayliss .... spelling notwithstanding have I forgotten anyone??


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

ozzzymandius said:


> Calderon should be the new starter with both Lawry and Bargs coming off the bench.
> Crazzzzy production from him over the last few games. But we shouldn't be surprised. We brought in so many point guards over the years to replace him and he's managed to outplay and outshine them all. From Rafer Alston, Mike James, Jarred Jack, Jeryd Bayliss .... spelling notwithstanding have I forgotten anyone??


Kyle Lowry....:yesyesyes:


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Darrick Martin....joking.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Haa!! Darrick Martin ok there's one I guy thankfully forgot. I still feel like I'm missing somebody. 
Lowry notwithstanding of course as he's still with us ... hahaaa. Still looking forward to having him back quickly though. As good as Calderon is, he does need to rest a bit and I really don't like having Lucas running the show for very long.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

TJ Ford!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:2ti: @ Darrick Martin


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Do we pick up number 5 tonight?

Fri, Dec 21 vs Orlando. My hunch tells me, HELL YES


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe in Alan "The Closer" Anderson!!!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

It's Alan "Captain Clutch" Anderson. .......Wasn't that Jalen Rose's nickname when he played for the Raps


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

-James- said:


> TJ Ford!


YES !! Thanks ...  That's it. TJ .... Knew i was missing someone. 

Now will the boys be able to pull this one off?? Can't wait to see!
Game starts in just a few minutes....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Championship?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

By the way, Terrence Ross had two of the nastiest dunks I've seen last night, that kid can get all the way up.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I wasnt aware Ross had that kinda spring in his jump that windmill was beautiful I'm also glad the raps went on this streak being that it can finally show management how expendable Bargnani is his time here is up


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Such a crappy time for the Xmas break to hit our guys and probably crush all of the momentum they have built up. 

And who do we play next? The Spurs. And it's in San Antonio. Eeek.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Santa will give them a win at SA for Christmas.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

5 game win streak in "Deadly December" is certainly an accomplishment. Bench production has been up for a change.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

JV is out for 4-6 weeks but no surgery required. 
https://twitter.com/raptorsmr/status/284088242373001216

To which I'm not too upset about. He's developing very well so it's not as if the lost time will cripple his development, he'll still learn a lot from the bench and we have a more than serviceable backup in Gray (he's actually bigger and more experienced). So though I wish JV well and want him back ASAP I don't see the team as being to heavily impacted. We'll just have to get Gray to contribute a bit more on the offensive end.... with Caldy feeding him, a decent shot, free throw stats and a nice (albeit occasional) hook shot ... things should be ok. 

We'll find out soon!! Good luck boys!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Fields came back with a bang. Ha. 

No JV and no Lowry really diminishes how much desire I have to watch this team.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Didnt expect to beat the spurs wish they would of kept it close though


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Lawry to dress tonight BUT Jose will start !!!
Ohhhh Yeah!! I'm so loving that idea !!! Hahahaaa ...
Lawry now has to play the team game ....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Winnable game. Glad that Lowry will dress, he's a real competitor. 

Big question is how many minutes will Fields get in comparison to AA?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Winnable game. Glad that Lowry will dress, he's a real competitor.
> 
> Big question is how many minutes will Fields get in comparison to AA?


I don't usually blow my own trumpet when it comes to predictions, but Lowry willed us to the victory in OT. Oh and Anderson continues to do a stellar job while Fields had 0 minutes. 

Very happy with our first win against a Western Conference team, and on the road no less.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That leaves us at 10-20 which is good enough for the 11th seed in the East. 

Boston currently sit in the 8th spot with a .500 record. I really think we can at least be challenging for that seed by season end, our schedule has been very tough so far, so hopefully we just continue with all this momentum and we don't see any more skids. 

@ Orlando tonight, another winnable game, but back to back road games (especially the first being an OT win) will make it tough. They're without Big Baby and also on a B2B after a loss to the Wizards, so I think we'll take them and improve to 7 of our last 8.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow!! What's going on in this first quarter!!!
Boys are on Fire here!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What the frick just happened...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

All I can say is I told you guys Ed Davis was still going to be a quality NBA player if he got a chance.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Ed got handled in the 3rd by Nicholson. 

He's probably starter quality but not 38 minutes a night worth of it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> ^ Ed got handled in the 3rd by Nicholson.
> 
> He's probably starter quality but not 38 minutes a night worth of it.


If he's in your top 3 big men, you can still have a chance to contend. I just think he has a place in this league.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Agreed, he's my second favourite big on this team behind JV. 

He doesn't play outside his game, my main annoyance with Amir.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

The boys played a good game all around.
Quick thoughts:
Fields finally found a way to contribute something on defense ... better than usual and may turn himself around if he can get his shot back. 
Lowry was great in stretches but was calling his own number a bit too much in the end. At least he was making his shots but I'm hoping he doesn't get back to his old me-first, I'll carry the load myself attitude. 
The team looked good on offense, lots of movement and running without the ball. Gave us better looks and is miles ahead of what we're used to seeing from them in the last couple years where they get down the floor and then look clueless as everyone stands around doing nothing. 
Also good to see frustration on the faces of our opponents for a change ;-)
And finally no panic as the lead was trimmed to 11 after being up by 20. They kept their composure and just worked harder. I think that's the best and biggest part of yesterday's lesson. Months ago they would have folded, lost the lead and the game. 
So all in all.... Great flippin game with lots of feel good takeaway lessons learned!!


----------

